
Reconfigurable Data Flow (1998) [pdf] - drallison
http://www.maxeler.com/files/MencerRDF1998.pdf
======
drallison
"Submitted, rejected and still posted online by the _Wild-and-Crazy Session at
ASPLOS 1998_ ". We are now at the twenty years anniversary and the ideas are
still wild and crazy and increasingly relevant. Reconfigurable Data Flow are
now the best way to solve problems which challenge the performance and
capabilities of more traditional machines.

As Max Plank observed: "A new scientific truth does not triumph by convincing
its opponents and making them see the light, but rather because its opponents
eventually die, and a new generation grows up that is familiar with it." Or
because there is a technology shift and the only way to solve the problem is
to rethink the architecture of the machine used to solve the problem.

